
TensorFlow Tutorial for Beginners - iKenshu
https://hackernoon.com/tensorflow-tutorial-for-beginners-69358e73dee7
======
lopatin
If you're a novice like me, and just experimenting with ML tools, you should
take a look at PyTorch as well as TF. They have lots of getting started
examples that not only introduced the framework, but helped neural nets click
for me at an intuitive level.

------
brudgers
Original (and complete version),
[https://www.datacamp.com/community/tutorials/tensorflow-
tuto...](https://www.datacamp.com/community/tutorials/tensorflow-tutorial)

